# Replace bathroom trim



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Forgot to attach picture


----------



## DeeKayVB (Dec 28, 2011)

I recently removed some tiles from a wall and it just depends ... some came off easily and some were more stubborn. If you are careful, most wall damage can be patched wt compound. I think baseboard would be a great idea since the tiles do not match well.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A sharp blow from the top of the tile with a brick chisle and a hammer should pop it off.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Any recommended technique? I've never removed tile before where I had to minimize wall damage


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay, I'll picked a brick chisel.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i'd use a flat pry bar and put it between the tile and the wall and whack with a hammer and they should just pop off. then pick out a baseboard that was taller then the tile and no drywall repairs.... if you dont accidently hit the wall while removing the tile lol


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

The masonry chisel is working well. I don't think they used thinset though. It was either used very sparingly or it's construction adhesive.


----------



## Doorman54 (Feb 22, 2012)

joecaption said:


> A sharp blow from the top of the tile with a brick chisle and a hammer should pop it off.



This method worked perfect for me as well. 
Measure from the floor to the top of the ragged edge that will probably be on the drywall after the tiles are removed. Buy some moulding the same size or a bit taller (4 1/4 worked for me) and some base shoe or quarter round. 

Put a wood shim on the floor (thick end against the wall with moulding on top of it) nail and glue your molding to the wall, install shoe/quarter to cover gap at bottom.


----------



## bryanp22 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah I have colonial 3 1/4 moulding throughout the house which perfect height once top edge is caulked


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

bryanp22 said:


> Any recommended technique? I've never removed tile before where I had to minimize wall damage


 Take a razor knife and run it along the top of the tile before you try to remove it...that will minimize tearing when you pry the tile loose. Start with a stiff putty knife to pry. The thinner the prying object the less chance of breaking the tile.


----------

